# some pics of my fish and shrimp



## FishFanatic245 (Nov 21, 2012)

here are some pics of my fish and shrimp,
angels (zebra male, gold female-sorry for blurred pics-she swims from cam while male tries to attack it)-

















































shrimp (crystal red and red cherry)-

















cory cat resting on bogwood-









****** loach compared to 4 inchfishermans multi-tool (sorry for the flash, tank light was off (only time he comes out))-









yoyo loach-


----------

